# It is That Time Once Again



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Last night was our annual December meeting at the NW Woodworkers Assoc.
In the spirit of the season I presented the members with something useful for their toolbox.

Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow you've been busy Herb . Only issue I see is there to pretty to use


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

thecableguy said:


> wow you've been busy herb . Only issue i see is there to pretty to use


+1


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

I wondered if you built that jig for just one mallet . . .
Good on you Herb! Nicely done. As always!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DonkeyHody said:


> I wondered if you built that jig for just one mallet . . .
> Good on you Herb! Nicely done. As always!


I wondered who would be the first to figure that out, good one.

Herb


----------



## Moz (Nov 13, 2015)

Those are BEAUTIFUL!

Now I want to make one to pound noodles...
I know, you are asking, "WHaaAAA?" So I will explain.
I like to cook strange, yet delectable things to eat.

One of my quirky passions is pasta.
Buckwheat noodles is one of those weird things. Anyone into Asian noodles will tell you that buckwheat soba (similar to ramen) is a unique, and yummy thing to enjoy.
But kneading buckwheat soba dough is a PITA. It is so tough, that I have to put it in a zip-lock gallon baggie, and then put it on a towel on the floor, and stomp it barefoot for about a half hour to make it mallable enough to run through my pasta machine. We are talking a HARD lump of dough.

A cool (and BEAUTIFUL) mallet like that looks like it would make my noodle pounding much easier on my poor widdle arthritic joints.
Ah, another project for my, "I want to make this!" list!!!

Good job. Lucky people in your Woodworking group. 

~M


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> Last night was our annual December meeting at the NW Woodworkers Assoc.
> In the spirit of the season I presented the members with something useful for their toolbox.
> 
> Herb


Holy Smoely Herb...
those are 1st rate..


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Herb the first think I thought of when I saw all those mallets was a percussion band playing pails, buckets, wooden blocks,etc. 

Seriously, nice work. Technically I'm in the NW. Did you make one for me?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Moz said:


> Those are BEAUTIFUL!
> 
> Now I want to make one to pound noodles...
> I know, you are asking, "WHaaAAA?" So I will explain.
> ...


Farmer grain > dough kneader > dough roller machine > noodle slicer..


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

You really do a excellent job Herb! As said by Charles( *Cherryville Chuck* ) would be great, to be Technically in the NWIf. Congrats.

Sid.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Very nice...they're lucky to have you...

Moving to the NE anytime soon...?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> Very nice...they're lucky to have you...
> 
> Moving to the NE anytime soon...?


you move to the NW along w/ everybody else and we all can be neighbors...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> you move to the NW along w/ everybody else and we all can be neighbors...


Good point...I'll get my compass ready...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> Good point...I'll get my compass ready...


see ya there...
and that gives a forward base to launch the *''GREAT RAID''*......


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Hey Herb,
I wanna be your friend! I like the benefits . . .


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

:crying:I want one!:crying:

Nice job, Herb! I have had one of these on my to do list for awhile. You may have just motivated me.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Those guys are gonna love em!!!! 

I made a rather crude version of that some 30 years ago and I'm still beating the snot out of it..


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Herb,

Is it too late to join?

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

> Now I want to make one to pound noodles...


Moz ~ I thought of another use for Herb's mallets. They would be great for breaking up ice cubes for home-made ice cream. Simply place a few scoops of ice cubes in a plastic or cloth sleeve and whack away.

Bob


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

When you're done with the dough, you can beat stakes into the ground, splinter ice, beat down doors. Man, those are heavy duty mallets!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

DesertRatTom said:


> When you're done with the dough, you can beat stakes into the ground, splinter ice, beat down doors. Man, those are heavy duty mallets!



ain't dat the truth of it!!!!:wink:


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

OPG3 said:


> Herb,
> 
> Is it too late to join?
> 
> Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


Herb am I too far to join? :surprise:


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

WOW, very nice and well done !!


Gary


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Nickp View Post
Good point...I'll get my compass ready...
see ya there...
and that gives a forward base to launch the ''GREAT RAID''......

Pleased to learn that plans for the RAID are still progressing. Nothing like a good winter fog for cover.


----------

